# Conroe all night jugging 9/11/15



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

*Warning: This is a long report with lots of pictures...*

Chris and I decided to go jugging together. I brought some frozen shad, shrimp,and mullet, but we wanted some fresh bait too, so we got the cast nets going and caught enough to get us baited up. We decided that we would release all fish greater than 5 pounds. Chris did not want to keep any fish but I did. While setting our juglines, we had 85 degree water temp and a light south wind. Due to the thermocline around 22 feet, we kept all hooks above that level. It takes a while to set out 48 juglines with 4 hooks each, so went back to run them immediately in the same order that we set them out. I picked up 3 CPRs (5.8lb, 5.1lb, and 35.1lb).



N



Chris picked up 3 CPRs (8.2lb, 15.1lb, and 10.8lb).







While we were running the jugs, the wind pretty much stopped. When we started round 2, the wind shifted to the north. I took another CPR (5.2lb) off the first 8 jugs.



When we got to my 9th jug, we could not find it. We spent about 30 minutes searching before we decided to declare it lost and move on to check the rest of our lines. Jugs 10-15 produced another CPR weighing in at 7.4lb.



We found that my 16th jug was missing in action too. We started searching again. After about 30 more minutes of searching we found what we thought was jug 16. After several rounds of hide and seek with the jug being pulled under, I got the jug in hand. After more diving and tugging, we finally got this 38.8 pounder landed.



After further thought, we realized that this jug was not number 16, but it was actually my 9th jug that I had written off as being lost. We found it nearly a mile from where it was originally set. We the resumed the search for jug 16. We finally found it and got this 34.3 pounder.



To be continued...


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Keep in mind that we have not even completed the second run through my jugs and had not even looked at Chris's jugs on the second run, but the excitement was not over yet. We pulled up to another one of my jugs and had to play hide and seek again. More pulling, tugging, deep diving, and I get this 55.1 pound monster landed.



We finally got through all of my jugs on the second run and started running Chris's. He managed to get 2 more CPRs weighing in at 10.1 and 9.1 lbs.





As we were running our jugs the second time, the north wind steadily increased and the temperature seemed to drop. By the time we started picking up our jugs at 5:45 am, the lake was getting pretty rough. While picking up our jugs, I got this 15.6 pounder and Chris picked up a 6.3lb fish. Chris had one of his jugs missing that we were not able to find.





I kept 20 nice box fish. Most were between 2 and 5 pounds. Chris did not want to keep any fish. We did not count, but I am guessing that we threw back 40 or 50 keeper size fish. Between us, we caught and released a total of 15 CPRs.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Awesome report! Glad to see the CPRs. What part of the lake were you fishing?

Sent from my cellular device...


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

Holy ****. Some of those are monsters. Nice haul.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

TXPalerider said:


> Awesome report! Glad to see the CPRs. What part of the lake were you fishing?
> 
> Sent from my cellular device...


We were fishing the south part of the lake in 20-45 feet of water. We caught fish at all depths.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Cool. I've never fished the South end of the lake much.

Sent from my cellular device...


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

WOW! That's a great report. Nice work!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh hell yeah!!! What a great trip and report!


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

What a great trip. You two did real good. I bet it was a lot of fun!! Thanks for sharing the fine report and great pictures...


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome report and pics. You guys are the greatest! Thanks for the CPR. No telling whats on your lost jug!


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Awesome report C.J*

C.W 
You definitely have this down, your the man ! I could tell your having lots of fun.

Nice going

searacer


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome!! Good Lord! I HAVE to learn how to do this! I live on the south end of Conroe (across the street) so there's no excuses for me!

T-BONE (TPool)


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Great night of jugging! Two thumbs up on the CPR action!

Red


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice! 2cats


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Well done Charles! Awesome trip. Let me know if you need a deckhand on a future trip!
Tom


----------

